# Washing Instructions with thermoflex plus vinyl



## brutefish (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay. I've successfully created a couple of designs and started pressing my own shirts with thermoflex plus vinyl (with help from you guys... thanks). Now I'm ready to start selling them. What kind of washing instructions should I give the customers? I searched the forum but all I found were discussions about the laser and inkjet print's durability and care. How many washes should the vinyl last? Can they just throw them in the washer or will the heat cause problems?


----------



## brutefish (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm bumping this because I know somebody can fill me in on some of these answers. Until someone responds I'm just going to make a test shirt then start throwing it in every load of wash and check it for wear and tear. I'll give my results on here so the next guy will have the info.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

When I first started using the thermo flex, I washed the shirts (and dried) inside out. Now, I dont bother.

Ironing however, iron inside out, and not vinyl against vinyl. I have unsuccessfully ironed overtop my logo, and made a wonderful melted crease thru the middle of it. (its now a painting shirt) 

Other than that, the stuff washes beautifully. Oh....it stands up to bleach pretty good too (learned this by accident too) lol


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah, most heat transfer vinyl is guaranteed to outlast the life of the garment, without cracking, peeling or fading. Just make sure you use the right material for the fabric you are applying to.


----------



## MediaGraficsPro (Sep 17, 2006)

ive juss starting out with thermoflex plus too....i was wondering this same thing..but ive also used ref-lite reflective heat transfer vinyls on some shirts. When i washed these it shriveled up and almost peeled off. Im not sure if the wrinkling was a result of the shirt shrinking or from the heat of the wash/dryer. but whatever happened it DID NOT look good after the wash!! 
since the shirt was messed up already...i took an iron (set at med.heat) and ironed out the wrinkles..worked great....but thats not the kind of quality i want the shirts that i sell to be!! 

anyone help!?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I can't make any guarantees for that material, but the customer probably dried it on high heat. With some materials, this will effect performance.


----------



## brutefish (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the responses guys. I guess now I can make a care tag for my shirt orders and not worry about unsatisfied customers.


----------



## htsnstr21 (Sep 8, 2007)

sad thing is that many customers will not follow the instructions and will then come back and complain anyway.


----------



## whatevers13 (Jun 17, 2008)

I normally tell my customers to wash it inside out and not to use hot water, as for drying use very low heat or tumble dry no heat, if not go to Specialty Materials website and you can get information, if not e-mail me and I can send you fax you what I got from them.


----------



## davmad619 (Mar 12, 2012)

hey i know this post is old but the company has pdf directions

http://www.versatranz.com/_documents/Application Instructions/V-Cut/ThermoFlex Plus Instructions.pdf


----------

